
Ask HN: Books on hacking (Fiction) - ferostar
I want to read a fictional book, a novel, about hacking and coding. It doesn't have to be the main subject of the book or as epic and accurate as a Neal Stephenson novel, i settle for a programmer character. For instance, i know The Girl with a Dragon Tatoo's Lisbeth is a hacker and that the trilogy is supposed to have a couple of lines of, i don't know, a hacker doing it's thing? The culture, and so... Bruce Sterling has written a couple i think, but you tell me.
======
sixtofour
Amazon looks like it may have a lot of what you're looking for:

Books › Mystery & Thrillers › Thrillers › Technothrillers

Lots of interesting looking books in there.

It looks like if you put "hacking" in Amazon's search field at the top, and
then in the left margin drill down through the genres, you'll get a hacking
focused list, e.g.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_n_16?rh=n%3A283155...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_n_16?rh=n%3A283155%2Ck%3Ahacking%2Cn%3A!1000%2Cn%3A18&bbn=1000&keywords=hacking&ie=UTF8&qid=1306849604&rnid=1000)

More generally, Amazon via Google:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=amazon+hacking+fiction>

------
kgutteridge
Grumby by Andy Kessler

"its a very funny novel set in Silicon Valley (and Wall Street), about a
hacker that creates the next great consumer electronics device (believe me,
you’ll want one) and then the rollercoaster ride of getting screwed by VCs,
hacked, the deluge of orders, Chinese manufacturing, privacy issues and going
public amongst the chaos of competition and rivalries. the technology is its
own character, eyes, ears, voice and face recognition, GPS, spy software and a
wise-ass personality.﻿"

------
tobylane
Artemis Fowl? [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artemis-Fowl-Eoin-
Colfer/dp/01413121...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Artemis-Fowl-Eoin-
Colfer/dp/0141312122) though just get it from your library (which may have a
different cover).

------
th0ma5
Not quite hacking, and not quite fiction, but I think Microserfs as well as
others by the same author are representational of the more above-ground
hacking that goes on quite a bit.

~~~
ferostar
Awesome book. Didn't read it, actually, but listened to the audio book readed
by Mathew Perry. Yes, the one from Friends. Love it anyway and might check
jPod, from same author.

------
brk
Have you read "Emergency" by Neil Strauss? It's kind of all about hacking real
life. Great read, IMO.

~~~
ferostar
Didn't knew this one, thanks!

------
latch
The Bug by Ellen Ullman was popular when it came out. I couldn't stand it.

